# MBBS Merit Lists Announced!



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

So where did everyone get in?


----------



## fizzah ali (Oct 12, 2013)

They were really quick this time!got into rmc.what about you?yess the merit decreased!


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

Yeah, they were super quick. O.O I was about to sleep when I thought: chalo check krletay hain.
And it was there! xD
I got into Fatima Jinnah


----------



## fizzah ali (Oct 12, 2013)

Congratulations alya! I don't think I'll be able to sleep tonight...whats the last merit for FJMC?


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

really is it out ? wasn t it due for tomorrow ? Can anyone of you please send me the link to it 
BTW congratulations to both of you


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

fizzah ali said:


> Congratulations alya! I don't think I'll be able to sleep tonight...whats the last merit for FJMC?


Haha same here! It was 87.3% 

- - - Updated - - -



samar khan said:


> really is it out ? wasn t it due for tomorrow ? Can anyone of you please send me the link to it
> BTW congratulations to both of you


http://uhs.edu.pk/mcat/meritlist2014.php


----------



## Katniss (Sep 21, 2014)

Congrats, you both!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hadia (Sep 18, 2008)

AlyaUsman said:


> Yeah, they were super quick. O.O I was about to sleep when I thought: chalo check krletay hain.
> And it was there! xD
> I got into Fatima Jinnah


Wellcome to FJMC :thumbsup:


----------



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

Well ALHAMDULILAH I Got in where I want to NSMC :thumbsup:


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

maryyum said:


> Well ALHAMDULILAH I Got in where I want to NSMC :thumbsup:


why did u wanna go there i mean better options are there or its in ur home city?


----------



## salarhaider (Feb 10, 2014)

Got into KEMU


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

salarhaider said:


> Got into KEMU


o wow wow wow!congratz.wish i could get there.but i didn't get in any.am gonna repeat. any tips plz?


----------



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

maryyumnasr said:


> why did u wanna go there i mean better options are there or its in ur home city?


yeah near my home


----------



## rabia123 (Sep 6, 2014)

many many congratulations to all of you!!


----------



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

rabia123 said:


> many many congratulations to all of you!!


Jazak'ALLAH sis


----------



## shaheen1100 (Sep 3, 2014)

AlyaUsman said:


> So where did everyone get in?


congrds

- - - Updated - - -



maryyum said:


> yeah near my home


congrads maryum 
kha hoa admission 
u r secured 
yr 
very good luck 
again congrd

- - - Updated - - -



fizzah ali said:


> Congratulations alya! I don't think I'll be able to sleep tonight...whats the last merit for FJMC?


congrd fizzah 
where did u admit ?


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

Hadia said:


> Wellcome to FJMC :thumbsup:


Hadia, you're in FJMC too?


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

These are all public colleges?


----------



## Hadia (Sep 18, 2008)

AlyaUsman said:


> Hadia, you're in FJMC too?


Yup, Final year


----------



## Danish.sohail (Sep 4, 2014)

Sialkot


----------



## salarhaider (Feb 10, 2014)

maryyumnasr said:


> o wow wow wow!congratz.wish i could get there.but i didn't get in any.am gonna repeat. any tips plz?


thankyou ....yes there is nothing wrong with repeating if it leads you to your ambitions.best of luck 
you can ask anything by creating a new thread or by private message  it would be my pleasure to help if i can


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

blamonster said:


> These are all public colleges?


Yep!


----------



## ilma922 (Oct 28, 2014)

How is ayub medical college?


----------



## AwaisBhatti (Oct 17, 2014)

Got in rmc Alhamdullilah :woot:


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

I got into QMC  is there anyone else who did ?


----------



## tania ch (Mar 10, 2014)

I m also in FJMC...


----------



## Chuchi butt (Jul 21, 2014)

Congrats to all


----------



## umer3053 (Oct 1, 2013)

SIMS


----------



## student 786 (Feb 8, 2014)

tania ch said:


> I m also in FJMC...


 what was your merit number?

- - - Updated - - -



AlyaUsman said:


> Yeah, they were super quick. O.O I was about to sleep when I thought: chalo check krletay hain.
> And it was there! xD
> I got into Fatima Jinnah


hey congo sis!!! what was your merit no?


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

tania ch said:


> I m also in FJMC...


Yay D


----------



## student 786 (Feb 8, 2014)

one more question....
should we have to make a phone call to the respective colleges or they will themselves send some sort of letters...? and if so how many days they will take to send them???


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

student 786 said:


> what was your merit number?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Mine is 36.
Are you also in FJMC? o.o I thought you were a guy xD

- - - Updated - - -



student 786 said:


> one more question....
> should we have to make a phone call to the respective colleges or they will themselves send some sort of letters...? and if so how many days they will take to send them???


They send call letters to your home address.  & I'm guessing after the Muharram ki chutian...


----------



## student 786 (Feb 8, 2014)

AlyaUsman said:


> Mine is 36.
> Are you also in FJMC? o.o I thought you were a guy xD
> 
> - - - Updated - -
> well your thought is wrong then okay thanks.


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

student 786 said:


> AlyaUsman said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is 36.
> ...


----------



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

AlyaUsman said:


> Mine is 36.
> Are you also in FJMC? o.o I thought you were a guy xD


I thought the same lol


----------



## Hadia (Sep 18, 2008)

It seems to be FJMC thread ,WOW ,Congrats to all.


----------



## student 786 (Feb 8, 2014)

yeah because neither my user name nor avatar was depicting a girl behind them lolz

- - - Updated - - -



Hadia said:


> It seems to be FJMC thread ,WOW ,Congrats to all.


thanks  so what are your opinion regarding FJMC? is there any strictness in college?and what about the standard of teaching? do classes go on regular basis?

- - - Updated - - -



ilma922 said:


> How is ayub medical college?


heard a lot about AYUB MEDICAL COLLEGE....the best thing about this college is the scenery around it quiet and peaceful environment and area under ARMY... you must have taken mcat of kpk... how was the test? difficult or easy? and yes what is the top merit there?


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

student 786 said:


> yeah because neither my user name nor avatar was depicting a girl behind them lolz
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


What's your role number? .____. i'm so curious now LOL


----------



## student 786 (Feb 8, 2014)

AlyaUsman said:


> What's your role number? .____. i'm so curious now LOL


 oppss my mistake:!: sorry for not answering it first as it just got overlooked by me 
anyways...you don't need to be curious dear as my merit number is quite lower than yours it's 170:red:


----------



## ranasultan1 (Jul 5, 2014)

hey anyone get into nishtar?
any idea when classes are starting?


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

student 786 said:


> oppss my mistake:!: sorry for not answering it first as it just got overlooked by me
> anyways...you don't need to be curious dear as my merit number is quite lower than yours it's 170:red:


No, no. It wasn't about the role number, I just wanted to know your name :3 Which I know now :3


----------



## ilma922 (Oct 28, 2014)

student 786 said:


> ilma922 said:
> 
> 
> > How is ayub medical college?
> ...


Yes everyone keeps talking about the scenic beauty there  
No, I applied as a foreign student with my mcat result.


----------



## ammna (Nov 5, 2014)

Anyone got into Sargodha Medical college?


----------



## tania ch (Mar 10, 2014)

my number 73


----------



## student 786 (Feb 8, 2014)

AlyaUsman said:


> No, no. It wasn't about the role number, I just wanted to know your name :3 Which I know now :3


 hahahaha yah right!!!! i didn't have to know your name,as it is your user name as well...i just wanted to know your marks history by knowing your roll number 
i'll definitely be looking for you in college.... see you there then:cool!:


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

student 786 said:


> hahahaha yah right!!!! i didn't have to know your name,as it is your user name as well...i just wanted to know your marks history by knowing your roll number
> i'll definitely be looking for you in college.... see you there then:cool!:


Haha sure  See you in a month :3 ~


----------



## fearless9142 (Sep 4, 2012)

congratulations and welcome to new MBBS class in the world of " doctari" .......... and now get ready for new challenges...........MCAT was a kid...........MBBS is a grown up man......... Lolzzzz

And a special welcome to new rawalians

Goodluck !


----------



## allcovetalllost (Oct 24, 2014)

FMH.


----------

